# So we live here now



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

We dragged our rig way, way way out onto public land, in the middle of nowhere. We've been here for about a week, and have seen absolutely no one. Camping here is legal, free, and there's no time limit, so we plan to stick around for a month or so! The dogs are in HEAVEN!










Wildlife everywhere


















































































*more*


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

And here's one of my MIL's dogs, because they are cute 










That's all, thanks for looking!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

wow, i was in heaven looking at the scenery and thinking about how you're living. what kind of rig do you have? enjoy!



RCloud said:


> We dragged our rig way, way way out onto public land, in the middle of nowhere. We've been here for about a week, and have seen absolutely no one. Camping here is legal, free, and there's no time limit, so we plan to stick around for a month or so!
> 
> >>>>> The dogs are in HEAVEN!<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! It's nothing special really, just an old Aljo travel trailer. Big enough to live in, small and lightweight enough to boondock in!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I come live with you, LOL! Really awesome place, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You need a dog walker? I will make myself available! Nice view from the front porch. When did the wildlife start wearing collars?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you in AZ? Are those Sonoran pronghorns?? I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Hector4 said:


> Are you in AZ? Are those Sonoran pronghorns?? I'm so jealous!!!


Yes, and yes!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful am glad yall having a great time..


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love to live there. Looks so beautiful.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh WOW! Gorgeous!! Enjoy. It looks like the dogs are.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW, you (and you dogs) are SO lucky!!!!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you not need to work or anything? 
Must be nice having the liberty to just take a month or so off to hang out in the forest, it's beautiful there.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Chichan said:


> Do you not need to work or anything?
> Must be nice having the liberty to just take a month or so off to hang out in the forest, it's beautiful there.


We do work, but we're full time RVers on a seasonal rotation. We bust our butts through fall, winter, and spring, then take the summer off to travel and do as we please. It is pretty nice!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous!! My aunt and uncle kind of do what you do. My uncle travels around doing a few odd jobs. They are in Nebraska right now and they live out of their camper. They have a house here in Illinois though as they do come back and visit. Winter is the "down season" usually then they pick back up in spring. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Sooo beautiful!! I really enjoyed those photos!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that's amazing! Gorgeous!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I'm so jealous!! My aunt and uncle kind of do what you do. My uncle travels around doing a few odd jobs. They are in Nebraska right now and they live out of their camper. They have a house here in Illinois though as they do come back and visit. Winter is the "down season" usually then they pick back up in spring.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, the jobs we have are fulltime work, usually hosting campgrounds, or working in a busy warehouse for Amazon's holiday season, then come tax season, my husband manages a busy tax office, so we get super busy during the work year, but we get a LOT of money, and most of these places all but the tax office pays our rent at an RV park so we save every penny. During tax season, we either rent a hotel room for the season or find apartments with temporary housing. Our trailer isn't well insulated and is to cold for us all to be in that time of year anyways.

It can be grueling and very tiring, but the pay off is we are free to do as we want from mid April until September. It's up in the air, but we're considering going north to Yellowstone so I can practice some of my wildlife photography


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

RCloud said:


> Yeah, the jobs we have are fulltime work, usually hosting campgrounds, or working in a busy warehouse for Amazon's holiday season, then come tax season, my husband manages a busy tax office, so we get super busy during the work year, but we get a LOT of money, and most of these places all but the tax office pays our rent at an RV park so we save every penny. During tax season, we either rent a hotel room for the season or find apartments with temporary housing. Our trailer isn't well insulated and is to cold for us all to be in that time of year anyways.
> 
> It can be grueling and very tiring, but the pay off is we are free to do as we want from mid April until September. It's up in the air, but we're considering going north to Yellowstone so I can practice some of my wildlife photography


I think my aunt and uncle are going to be staying in Nebraska on a construction job I think. There chihuahua loves it,lol. He meets new people all time! They are back "home" this week too spend time with the family. Plus my aunt had to come see the new chihuahua puppy(Athena) in the family,haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I think my aunt and uncle are going to be staying in Nebraska on a construction job I think. There chihuahua loves it,lol. He meets new people all time! They are back "home" this week too spend time with the family. Plus my aunt had to come see the new chihuahua puppy(Athena) in the family,haha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our dogs love it! They've seen more of the country in the past 2 years then most do in a lifetime.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow
you can tell that your dogs are happy enjoy the summer


----------

